# Your dog's winter coat!



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Someone said something about winter coats and that got me curious. 

I want to see all your dogs' winter coats! Post some pics!

Especially Dexter. I love his winter fluffy coat! Need to see some!

Edit: How about we post winter coats with a comparison pic to summer ones?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

this is iorek's winter coat


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's SO furry! and WHITE!!!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's mine!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Here's Cracker in her coat....it's a custom, made by me..she's really hard to fit so no commercial coats fit her...


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma in his coat, and sweater, and boots. Yes, he's a total cold weather wimp, lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

those boots are just the best!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Heehee, yeah, they're pretty funny, but they fit like a glove, and he refuses to walk without them in the winter. He HATES getting snow in his paws, lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

that is awesome! i wish i could get iorek into a pair of boots. he is not a fan. i don't like for snow to get packed between his toes. also, he sometimes hurts his toenails on the snow if it is crunchy on top.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kuma actually wears everything! What a cutie!

Nia refuses to walk properly when she has a jacket on and refuses to walk at all when she has booties on 

Donatello and Cracker both look great! I like Cracker's coat...everytime I buy a coat it's always too short the one you made fits perfectly including covering the rear end!

LOL somehow this thread turned into the jackets and clothing thread although I was referring to the winter coat (as in fur). Both are welcome heehee post your winter dogs!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> LOL somehow this thread turned into the jackets and clothing thread although I was referring to the winter coat (as in fur). Both are welcome heehee post your winter dogs!


Oops! Sorry about that, I just automatically assumed jackets and stuff! Lol, sorry about that!



> that is awesome! i wish i could get iorek into a pair of boots. he is not a fan. i don't like for snow to get packed between his toes. also, he sometimes hurts his toenails on the snow if it is crunchy on top.


Kuma hated boots too until I found a pair that actually fit. He's still not a huge fan in the house, but once we get out into the snow, he loves them, lol.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i will have to keep searching for a pair that will fit then


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha Here's Hallie's, doesn't she look miserable?-









And Peanut's, his is really a santa's one-


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

LOL Hallie's coat makes her look like Santa and Peanut's makes him look like a pop star.



Kuma'sMom said:


> Oops! Sorry about that, I just automatically assumed jackets and stuff! Lol, sorry about that!


It's probably a good thing! I love to see dog jackets and clothing too!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, Kuma's got plenty of clothes, and I have plenty of pics of him wearing them, lol. If you want more of those kinds of pics, I can certainly oblige.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't see a whole lot of difference in Poca's winter v. summer coat. You can feel the difference but you can't really see it.

Winter:











Summer:


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

so cute pictures everyone. keep them comming.

Gulli is still transforming. He had fluffy puppy hair, but now he is getting grown up longer wavey hair. 

Each time I come home from work he looks different.  i post pictures later.


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's a few of Kiba's winter coat.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Well, Kuma's got plenty of clothes, and I have plenty of pics of him wearing them, lol. If you want more of those kinds of pics, I can certainly oblige.


Love to see them!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Love to see them!


Ok, but don't say I didn't warn you, lol.





































(more)


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

And some costumes he's worn:




























And, that's it. Told you he's got lots of clothes, lol.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

what a cute pug! where did he go to when he was dressed like a king? 

Here is the coat that Gulli is getting he is getting strong wavey adult hair. We call him Mohawk right now, coz he only has the adult coat along his spine. it is so strange, each day he is changing. a lot of hair is falling off right now though. is this normal?










look, some of his puppy hair left


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

mintesa said:


> a lot of hair is falling off right now though. is this normal?


Yup i think it's normal. Right now it's kind of shedding season plus Gulli is shedding puppy coat as well. Even Nia's coat is falling out a LOT I guess in preparation for a thicker winter coat.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> what a cute pug! where did he go to when he was dressed like a king?


Thanks! He wasn't actually going anywhere with that one. A Pug forum I'm a member of had this thing where a member was mailing the costume to other members all around the world and each person took a picture with their Pug in the costume, posted it on the forum and then passed it along.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Pickle's winter coat is a little bit thicker than in the summer, but you can't tell the differnece just by looking, these are the types of coats Pickle wears in the winter!


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> And some costumes he's worn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pickle's got a lot of clothes to.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> LOL Hallie's coat makes her look like Santa and Peanut's makes him look like a pop star.


Haha that was the theme of Hallie's. Peanut's was a bit too fluffy. They both hate coats but don't mind sweaters.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ivy's indoor coat








Ivy's outdoor coat and boots








*


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Ivy's indoor coat is adorable! I want one! I absolutely love doggy hoodies!


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse (Oct 2, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Ivy's indoor coat is adorable! I want one! I absolutely love doggy hoodies!


I had to buy a second one cause she loves it so much.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

mintesa said:


> what a cute pug! where did he go to when he was dressed like a king?
> 
> Here is the coat that Gulli is getting he is getting strong wavey adult hair. We call him Mohawk right now, coz he only has the adult coat along his spine. it is so strange, each day he is changing. a lot of hair is falling off right now though. is this normal?
> 
> ...


What breed is Gulli and where did you get him?


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> What breed is Gulli and where did you get him?


 golden retriever. i got him from north of iceland.


----------

